# 104 Clutch problem



## CCPACub (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi guys, I have a question. I just bought a 104 and got her running. I come to find out the clutch disc was froze. I taped on it and it come lose a little. But, when comparing it to the clutch of the 102, I had also recently bought, the plate is definitely looser when disengaged. The disc does not seem to be sliding on the shart much at all.
Ok, heres the question, would you recommend a very slight about of penetrating oil on the shaft to try and loosen it up? I did not want to completely disassemble the driveline. But, I certainly do not want to contaminate the clutch either. 
Any advise on this issue would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you, 

CC.


----------

